# amano shrimp.. dead or exoskeleton?



## Pseuro (Aug 23, 2004)

I recently got some Amano shrimp, and some quickly shedded their exoskeleton. however over the night i see afew more shells, how can i tell these are not dead shrimp?

(i know that you should be able to see the remains of the shrimp if they are dead, but do they eat their dead peers?)

Thanks


----------



## aquaverde (Feb 9, 2004)

It looks quite different. After you've seen a few molts, you will notice the difference when you see a dead shrimp. It's a significant difference. If you're not looking your tank over daily, then sure, maybe something dead could be eaten in a few days without your noticing.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

If it's pink, solid, and looks like a tiny version of what you'd get at Red Lobster, it's dead. If what you see is whitish and hollow, the shrimp is still in there someplace.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Dead Amanos that have been left in the water for 4-5 hrs turn a red orange color. and have solid bodies. A shed exoskeleton is split where the body meets the tail and would be empty.


----------



## Pseuro (Aug 23, 2004)

Alright. thanks for the info...
just had to make sure somehow =)


----------

